# Social Worker



## YJimez (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear all, 

I would like to move by next to Australia, however, I would like to get a job in the Social Work field to advocate for the right of the child. Could anyone refer me or now something about. I have many experiences with children and youth ones, I could share out my CV when necessary.
Thanks in advance, 

YJ


----------



## niamhgar (Oct 8, 2013)

YJimez said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to move by next to Australia, however, I would like to get a job in the Social Work field to advocate for the right of the child. Could anyone refer me or now something about. I have many experiences with children and youth ones, I could share out my CV when necessary.
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


Hey,

Seek is a good site to look on in general they have social work jobs on there you should also look at the government sites for hiring as they seem to hire for some of the hospitals. Carecareers is a website with jobs for social workers and carers. The more experience you have the better. I would recommend looking from where you are and closer to your move applying from where you are. I am not a social worker but was a social care worker at home so i looked into both when i got here. I would recommend that you keep copies of police certificates from your country and apply for a police cert from Australia pretty quickly. Some companies ask about a blue card you can apply for that once you have a job. Some also ask for a cert iii or iv even if you have a degree you just need to make sure on your cover letter that you state you are willing to train if necessary. Hope this helps.

Niamh


----------



## YJimez (Aug 19, 2014)

*Hey*



niamhgar said:


> Hey,
> 
> Seek is a good site to look on in general they have social work jobs on there you should also look at the government sites for hiring as they seem to hire for some of the hospitals. Carecareers is a website with jobs for social workers and carers. The more experience you have the better. I would recommend looking from where you are and closer to your move applying from where you are. I am not a social worker but was a social care worker at home so i looked into both when i got here. I would recommend that you keep copies of police certificates from your country and apply for a police cert from Australia pretty quickly. Some companies ask about a blue card you can apply for that once you have a job. Some also ask for a cert iii or iv even if you have a degree you just need to make sure on your cover letter that you state you are willing to train if necessary. Hope this helps.
> 
> Niamh


Hi Niamh,

Thank you so much for your reply. Surely, I will be looking at your recommendations to apply for a job in Australia.

Kind Regards


----------



## Australianonline (Sep 2, 2014)

If you have a good application, targeting experience from your culture and understanding of our culture, you will land a job easy!! You could basically name the job you want and where you want it.


----------

